# Another fish?



## burnsachris (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering if I could add another fish to my tank? Like a purple firefish or a court jester goby, or a hector goby maybe a basslet. I was going to get another clown because one of my pair jumped but she seems to be more active and bonding with the beauty angel. I dont want to overcrowd my tank but it still seems like their is enough room. Any ideas.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can add another fish, but not yet. Your tank is still very young (only 4 months old from what I can tell), and adding a fourth fish now can be bad. I would wait until at least 6 months of age, better yet 8 or 9.


----------

